# Is Lebermuth worth it?



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2014)

I am curious if anyone who uses their fragrance oils can tell me if they are better/stronger than other fragrance oils from Day Star, Crafter's Choice or The Scent Works?

Their prices seem to be similar to many other companies, but they don't offer sample sizes which I find essential.  The last thing I need are several pounds of fragrance oils that I don't like.  Also, if you purchase less than $300 worth of product, they charge you $20.  I get that they pretty much want business owners and not hobbyists, but even a business owner wants to test out a fragrance before selling and a pound of fragrance makes a pretty big test batch.

Please let me know your thoughts as I am very curious and would love to hear from those who use their fragrances.

If there are any fragrances that you feel are exceptional alone or used as a mixer, I would like to know that as well.

Thanks!


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 18, 2014)

I called Lebermuth about this same issue, and they said they would send me .5 ounce samples for something that seemed entirely reasonable.  Then the sales person ended up giving them to me, maybe because she had said that for first-time buyers they often waive the $20 fee and I said "Oh, I already have more than your minimum on my list so it won't be a problem."

If you do a search you will find a couple of threads about Lebermuth, I read them a few months ago while considering them.  One member here, Koshka, who sells a lot, had very good things to say about their quality and strength. (except for one batch of FO which faded on her and they replaced)

Also, there are a couple of suppliers out there who sell Lebermuth's FOs and blends in smaller amounts, the sales person said she'd tell me who if I did like the FO samples but wanted to buy smaller bottles (I'm an EO person, but I used to keep trying FOs trying to find some I like).  You could search the Lebermuth site for some unique-sounding blends and then use those names to search out whoever that is, or just give Lebermuth a call.  It was also great to get to ask what the difference was between different peppermint EOs and the like, or what "Energy" smelled like (I do wish they had more info on their actual website!)

I've since joined the Soap Guild, which means that $20 fee is waived forever!


----------



## Ruthie (Jan 18, 2014)

I would say a resounding YES!!  As a matter of fact, I guess I should have checked back more recently.  I did not know you could pay the $20 and order less than $300.  

I have the Rose Petals fragrance oil.  I made soap years ago then stopped for 10 years.  Being the pack rat that I am, I saved all my eos and fos.  After 10 years all were pretty funky or else there was NO smell.  The only exceptions were one eo- Peppermint which had lost a bit of strength but was still good to use (from a now defunct company.)  And the Rose Petals fo which I have continued to use to make soap for over a year more and it is still good when I make the soap and months later.

Not being able to test is problematic.  But if you want a scent that is worth the investment quality-wise, they are the company.


----------



## judymoody (Jan 18, 2014)

The Scent Works carries some Lebermuth fragrances.  I think Oregon Trails or Sweetcakes might as well but not entirely sure.

As a hobbyist, it didn't make sense for me to invest in their FOs.  But if you have a business or are looking to build one, it might be worth your while.


----------



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you everyone who has responded.  My curiosity is piqued for sure.  I think I will call them soon to see if I can get some samples from them.  I am starting a business and would love to be able to purchase fragrances from only 2-3 companies.   I want strong fragrances since this is my personal preference.  

I read some other threads that said Soap Goods and Brambleberry carry their fragrances.  I wonder if they exclusively carry them?   I do not like almost all the fragrances I have received from BB and I checked Soap Goods and their fragrance names appeared to be identical to BB's but some of them were 3x as expensive.   Has anyone bought from Soap Goods before?  I thought it was a typo, but many of their fragrances are $110 per pound!  Especially if they are exactly what BB is selling for $30 per pound, this is outrageous.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 18, 2014)

I mentioned Brambleberry to the Lebermuth salesperson and she said that BB does NOT carry their stuff.  I almost threw that in earlier since I think I read that on here, but I felt like I was going on too long as it was!


----------



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you Soap_Rat!  That makes me feel better since I don't like BB's fragrances.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 18, 2014)

I don't either!  Those are the only ones I've tried soaping with.  I didn't like most of the scents before soaping, then they were even worse after!


----------



## jblaney (Jan 18, 2014)

I feel bad because I like their company a lot as a whole.  Ann Marie is smart, hard working and I respect her immensely.


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 18, 2014)

Lots of other people love BB's FOs, so we're the freaks


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 21, 2014)

I've picked up a lot of Lebermuth FOs from soap meets where the members can have a "garage sale" table. OMG they are lovely! And these are the rejects! Cranberry spice - awesome. Merry Berry Christmas - awesome. Tomato black currant - awesome. (and now unavailable, waaah!)


----------



## jblaney (Jan 22, 2014)

Dixiedragon - Thank you so much for taking the time to post a response.  I'm going to really start fragrance testing soon and will call them to see if I can purchase samples for my budding business.    

I'm addicted to fragrances!!!


----------



## Bama (Jan 22, 2014)

Enjoyed this dicussion


----------



## xoxteen (Feb 4, 2014)

I love Lebermuth Bay Rum and usually get it from ScentWorks, but they're always out of stock!  I was looking for another source  and discovered Symphony Scents carries some Lebermuth fo's.  Got my Bay Rum and a few others to try out


----------



## maya (Feb 4, 2014)

I've worked with Lebermuth before, but not their f.o.'s, only their e.o's and they are good.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 4, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Thank you everyone who has responded. My curiosity is piqued for sure. I think I will call them soon to see if I can get some samples from them. I am starting a business and would love to be able to purchase fragrances from only 2-3 companies. I want strong fragrances since this is my personal preference.
> 
> I read some other threads that said Soap Goods and Brambleberry carry their fragrances. I wonder if they exclusively carry them? I do not like almost all the fragrances I have received from BB and I checked Soap Goods and their fragrance names appeared to be identical to BB's but some of them were 3x as expensive. Has anyone bought from Soap Goods before? I thought it was a typo, but many of their fragrances are $110 per pound! Especially if they are exactly what BB is selling for $30 per pound, this is outrageous.


 
I love Soapalooza. She has a Vanilla Sandalwood that is to die for. Little pricey but many time you really get what you pay for, and she has flat rate shipping. Soapsupplies.net is another with great fragrances with flat rate shipping


----------



## Ellacho (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for this thread. I never heard about the Lebermuth until today. I am a hobbyist . I just checked their website out and the EO prices are pretty reasonable. Thanks!


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 4, 2014)

I only have a small handful of fragrances from
BB out of the 100+ here. Rise and shine is a staple for me but others come and go.. Sleigh ride is nice. 
I haven't heard of Lebermuth.. Not sure why?! Lol
I'm probably a unique one in that I actually like the inexpensive but I think nice, Natures Garden. I have a lot from the there and Crafter Choice brand. I always worry with the cheap price of NG but am hardly ever dissatisfied.


----------



## jblaney (Feb 7, 2014)

Cmzaha - I just ordered some fragrances from soapalooza and I like the ones I have tried so far.   Thank you for the Vanilla Sandalwood recommendation, I may have to try that one.   I really like her Bossa Nova.  I have tried it in m&p and CP and so far so good.   It's only been about two weeks, but it's a great fragrance so far.  Slightly sweet with a little musk.   Do you know if she gets her fragrances from Lebermuth?  I wasn't sure if that's why you brought that company up or if it was just a recommendation.  Either is fine, but I was curious.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 7, 2014)

jblaney said:


> Cmzaha - I just ordered some fragrances from soapalooza and I like the ones I have tried so far. Thank you for the Vanilla Sandalwood recommendation, I may have to try that one. I really like her Bossa Nova. I have tried it in m&p and CP and so far so good. It's only been about two weeks, but it's a great fragrance so far. Slightly sweet with a little musk. Do you know if she gets her fragrances from Lebermuth? I wasn't sure if that's why you brought that company up or if it was just a recommendation. Either is fine, but I was curious.


 
Sorry was not thinking when I applied to this thread, I just like her fo's. Most, as far as I know are her own. I see you live in my part of the world. I am also So CA. Where are you


----------



## jblaney (Feb 7, 2014)

Cmzaha - I'm on the South side of the San Fernando Valley, where are you?

I checked out your fab website and wanted to send you an email.   I have a question for you.   Is that ok?


----------

